# Opinions



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

Why not? Here is my roan. She is impossible to take pics of, she's constantly up my tail so here's the few decent ones I could find. Just wanted to see what y'all think of her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is she hiding behind the invisible man? just kidding, but photos aren't showing up.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I see the pics and while I don't do confo critiques, I will say I wouldn't be at all disappointed if I saw her out in my pasture. (I so wish there was a grabby hands smiley)


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> I see the pics and while I don't do confo critiques, I will say I wouldn't be at all disappointed if I saw her out in my pasture. (I so wish there was a grabby hands smiley)


LOL!!!!!!!! Thank you 
You'd send her right back, she's the most in your pocket horse I have ever met she's a good baby though, didn't even bat an eye first time I threw a leg over


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

She's really quite nice- I love her!  What's her breeding?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wonder why the photos didn't show up for me at first, but now they do. my computer is wonky!

in any case, she is utterly useless there. you shall have to find someone to take her off you hands. In a pinch, I guess I could do that for you. like, tomorrow.


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks y'all 
Anna she's a hancock/blue valentine filly, royally bred, 100 generations back lol but you can see that here:Betty Zan Hancock Quarter Horse

Tiny, her younger half brother is still for sale last I saw :wink:
Her breeder has a ton of awesome cow bred babies, mostly roans and duns


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm going to borrow a signature line I came across. 

SHE IS GARBAGE!! QUICK, HIDE HER ON MY TRAILER!

:mrgreen:

I'm just crazy about blue roans. I wish they came in the Warmblood model.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

fallengt09 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!! Thank you
> You'd send her right back, she's the most in your pocket horse I have ever met she's a good baby though, didn't even bat an eye first time I threw a leg over


Well, since I don't know what it's like to not have a pocket pony she'd fit right in with the other ones that live here.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

How old is she? She looks young. Nice horse. Really. Nice.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Weezilla said:


> I'm just crazy about blue roans. I wish they came in the Warmblood model.


Actually...She's a brown roan. ;-)

She's beautiful! I'd certainly love to have her...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Beautiful filly, but I'm a bit surprised at the longish pasterns, light bone and refined lines, unless she is just very young. Is she under 2?


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks y'all
She made 2 at the end of may. Most of those pics were taken in June, one is from late last year


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm rubbish at confo, but she is beautiful!


----------

